# WTB Century 6-10 or CTS 8-12 blank or finished rod



## tyrosurfcaster (Oct 25, 2013)

I am looking for a century or CTS 8nbait blank or built rod. I will pick up or pay for shipping. Let me know if anyone is looking to get rid of one.


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

have a tip tornado sport built by jim and Hatteras Jacks if interested


----------



## tyrosurfcaster (Oct 25, 2013)

Kwaj-tom said:


> have a tip tornado sport built by jim and Hatteras Jacks if interested


Whats the weight rating and how much do you want?


----------



## tyrosurfcaster (Oct 25, 2013)

Also, is it casting or spinning and what type of components were used in the build? Please let me know as I am very interested.


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

Its casting alconites black on black I have photos pm me your email and will forward to you


----------



## tyrosurfcaster (Oct 25, 2013)

I tried to send you a pm, but it said that you have exceeded your inbox limit. Let me know when you clear it out and I will send my email


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

my inbox is now clean or your cell number and will text them to you


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

I have a cts s7 1305 built with titanium k's 20 to 10 tip. Not really trying to sell but if your interested we maybe could work something out give me text at 919-922-0148 and I'll send you the pictures I have on my phone. Josh


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

the tip tornado has been traded for a zziplex bullet GT..............


----------

